# Der Anglerboard - Weitwurftest mit Zebco, Waku und Stollenwerk



## Anglerboard-Team (9. Mai 2006)

*Angefangen hat alles mit diesem Posting.*

Da dieses Thema auch Joachim Stollenwerk interessiert hat, sagte er sofort seine Mitarbeit zu, um eine breite Datenbasis zu der Frage:
Was wirft weiter, multi- oder monofil??
generieren zu können.

Auch die Firma Waku (stellt die bekannten Stroft - Schnüre her) hat großes Interesse an diesem Test und macht daher auch gerne mit.

*Der Anglerboard – Weitwurftest – Bei Stollenwerk, in Kooperation mit Waku*
Was wirft weiter, geflochten oder monofile??

*Die „Mär“ vom weiter werfen mit geflochtener?*
Nur selten halten geflochtene Schnüre was auf der Packung steht, weder beim Durchmesser noch bei der Tragkraft. Ein Verkaufsargument für multifile Schüre ist ja, dass bei gleicher Tragkraft die geflochtene angeblich viel dünner sei als die monofile. Könnte man sich auf die Packungsangaben verlassen, würde das ja auch hinhauen, da aber die meisten multifilen dicker als angegeben sind und gleichzeitig weniger Tragkraft haben, relativiert sich das schon von daher.

Beispiel dazu:
Fireline 0,10 trägt real ca. 3 - 3,5 Kilo und ist real ca. 0,15 dick

Climax Match/Stipp Line trägt bei ca. 0,18 ca. 3- 3,4 Kilo

Also nur ein relativ kleiner Unterschied beim Durchmesser oder der Tragkraft.

Dazu kommt dann, dass viele, vor allem preiswertere multifile Schnüre weder rund noch besonders eng geflochten sind und keine oder nur eine schlechte Beschichtung haben. Das bedeutet dann aber in der Praxis dass eine solche geflochtene schlechter auf der Rolle liegt, plattgequetscht werden kann, sich so „ineinander verhakt“ und somit schlecht von der „Rolle fliegt“ und damit natürlich viel Wurfweite verschenkt wird.

Diese Probleme hat man mit der annähernd kreisrunden, glatten und geschmeidigen Monoschnur natürlich nicht. Diese fliegt im Vergleich zu vielen multifilen ja wie von selbst von der Rolle. Eine Umfrage im Forum ergab auch eine deutliche Mehrheit von Anglern, welche meinen mit einergeflochtenen weiter werfen zu können – allerdings ist da eher von „gefühlten“ als reellen Werten auszugehen.

Wie aber soll man rauskriegen, ob multifile gleicher Tragkraft wirklich weiter werfen als monofile???

*Praxistest*
Da bleibt eigentlich nur der Weg des praktischen Versuchs. Also eine möglichst große Zahl an Anglern, welche mit identischen Ruten und Rollen,. Jeweils bespult mit den unterschiedlichen Schnüren jeweils die gleiche Anzahl von Würfen macht, daraus den Durchschnitt errechnet und so eine breite Datenbasis bekommt.

Dazu braucht man neben einem geeigneten Gelände zum werfen auch gleiche Ruten und Rollen. Für uns natürlich nicht so einfach zu realisieren, aber dankenswerterweise ist da Joachim „Stolli“ Stollenwerk in die Bresche gesprungen. Er stellt sowohl den Platz, wie auch die Ruten und Rollen sowie die benötigte Schnur zur Verfügung. Und nicht nur das, die Ruten (nicht die Rollen!) werden nach dem Event unter den mitmachenden Anglern verlost werden.

Getestet werden 3 Schnüre, zum einen die geflochtene und die monofile von Stroft, anerkanntermaßen Schnür bei denen die angegebene Tragkraft mit dem Packungsaufdruck übereinstimmt. Und Durchmesser werden bei der geflochtenen von Stroft schon gar nicht angegeben – sinnvoll. Dazu kommt eine handelsübliche „Preiswertschnur“ auf der dritten Kombo, bei welcher wir die gleiche getestete Tragkraft nehmen werden.

Jeder teilnehmende Angler hat mit jeder Kombination (also mit allen drei Ruten) jeweils drei Würfe zu machen. Alle Ergebnisse werden entsprechend protokolliert. Aus dem dann erhältlichen Endergebnis sollte man auf Grund der doch recht breiten Datenbasis dann ablesen können, mit welcher Schnur wirklich am weitesten bei gleicher Tragkraft zu werfen ist:
Hochwertige Mono
Hochwertige mulitifilie
Preiswerte multifile

*Die Preise*
WAKU
Da auch die Firma Waku (Stroft) interessiert, was bei diesem Test rauskommt, unterstützt sie diese Aktion auch und sponsert ein paar Schnurpakete:
Unter den Teilnehmern vor Ort werden verlost:
1 x 1000m Stroft GTM 0,30 mm
1 x 500m Stroft GTM 0,25 mm
1 x 500m Stroft GTM 0,18 mm

*Stollenwerk:*
3 x JACKSON STL 1
Länge	Wurfgewicht
2,70 m	30-75 g	

*Zebco*
3 Rollen Quantum Crypton Vector 630 

*Wann und wo??*
Und wann findet das alles wo statt?

Pech für die Norddeutschen:
Im wilden Süden, bei Stollenwerk direkt vor Ort

Und zwar am 10.06.2006, von 10 – 14 Uhr

Wer also Zeit und Lust hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen dabei mitzumachen.

Wegbeschreibung findet Ihr hier:
http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren*>>>


----------

